# Honda HS55 giving me a temper tantrum.



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi all! New to the forum and I need some expertise on my Honda HS55.I bought this last year and used it twice and it worked perfectly. This year I busted it out for the first snow fall and it wants to over rev.......really over rev like it's **** bent to melt down. First of all I would like to say I'm not dumb when it comes to outdoor power equipment..(atleast I don't think I am) I know how to repair/maintain and operate these machines. So anyhoo back to my situation...the dam thing over revs. Over revs when the throttle is at idle and really shoots for the moon at full setting. So what I've done so far is to clean the carburetor, it's clean I'm sure of it. All the springs are in they're right places I'm sure of it. The governor arm is free and not binding on anything..I'm sure of it. I re-set the governor...removed the arm turned the governor shaft full clockwise shoved the governor arm to full throttle and clamped down the arm. So when I fire it up Wooo! rev to Uranus! If I hold back the governor arm it idles like a well oiled machine. So whats up? What have I missed? My guess is I'm missing something or there's internal governor damage...like its not pushing the governor arm. So I dunno....anybody care to touch this with a 35 and a 1/2 foot pole? any input would be VERY appreciated!


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

millertime said:


> Hi all! New to the forum and I need some expertise on my Honda HS55.I bought this last year and used it twice and it worked perfectly. This year I busted it out for the first snow fall and it wants to over rev.......really over rev like it's **** bent to melt down. First of all I would like to say I'm not dumb when it comes to outdoor power equipment..(atleast I don't think I am) I know how to repair/maintain and operate these machines. So anyhoo back to my situation...the dam thing over revs. Over revs when the throttle is at idle and really shoots for the moon at full setting. So what I've done so far is to clean the carburetor, it's clean I'm sure of it. All the springs are in they're right places I'm sure of it. The governor arm is free and not binding on anything..I'm sure of it. I re-set the governor...removed the arm turned the governor shaft full clockwise shoved the governor arm to full throttle and clamped down the arm. So when I fire it up Wooo! rev to Uranus! If I hold back the governor arm it idles like a well oiled machine. So whats up? What have I missed? My guess is I'm missing something or there's internal governor damage...like its not pushing the governor arm. So I dunno....anybody care to touch this with a 35 and a 1/2 foot pole? any input would be VERY appreciated!


Is it possible the governor shaft needs to go full counterclockwise when throttle is full open? Saw one like that once, but not on a Honda engine. Does the governor arm move at all to close the throttle when the engine starts? Is the butterfly for the throttle in the correct position in both open and closed throttle setting?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I think you need to narrow it down to one of three scenarios:

1) Governor is doing nothing.

2) Governor is doing the wrong thing... opening throttle when it should be closing.

3) Governor is doing the right thing (closing throttle as RPM increases) but ineffectively.

With the engine off, set the engine speed control so the throttle plate is about 1/2 open. Then without changing the speed setting, start the engine and see what the throttle plate does. If it stays in about the same place you've got scenario #1. If it opens farther you've got scenario #2. If it moves toward the closed/idle position, you've got scenario #3.

Let us know the results of that test and we can go from there.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Did the throttle stop screw get moved or missing? Don't know if you already have the manual, but a copy follows:
HONDA - GX110, GX120, GXV120, GX140, GXV140, GX160, GXV160, GX200, GX240.: Small Engine Repair Reference Center Home


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: I put this in the Honda forum as you're likely to have more views that way.


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

ELaw said:


> I think you need to narrow it down to one of three scenarios:
> 
> 1) Governor is doing nothing.
> 
> ...


I'll do this tonight when I get off work and report.thanks for the input fellas!


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok so with the throttle set to 1/2 open then started it does nothing. Dosen't push nor pull the throttle in any direction. ugh.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Well that's not good!

Have you tried the governor adjustment procedure in the manual linked by jtclays above?

If you've done that and are really really really sure the linkage is set up correctly, it might be time to pull the engine apart and look for an internal problem.


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Open that link...it never says what to do with the governor adjustment under "governor" that or i'm just not seeing it. but yea it looks like I'm going to be tearing apart my GX140  Thank you all for all the thoughts!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

millertime said:


> Open that link...it never says what to do with the governor adjustment under "governor" that or i'm just not seeing it. but yea it looks like I'm going to be tearing apart my GX140  Thank you all for all the thoughts!


*Look at page 165 bottom right column, and 166 top left column, governor adjustment is specified there. Also, double check Screw 8 which sets the high speed limit*

GOVERNOR. The mechanical flyweight type governor is located inside the engine crankcase. To adjust external linkage, stop engine and make certain all linkage is in good condition and governor spring (5—Fig. HN38 or HN39) is not stretched or damaged.

Spring (2) must pull governor lever (3) and throttle pivot toward each other.
Loosen clamp bolt (7) and move governor lever (3) so throttle is completely open. Hold governor lever in this position and rotate governor shaft (6)* in the same direction until it stops.*

Check and make sure the rotation of the governor lever is in the same direction as the throttle. 
Tighten clamp bolt.

With engine at normal operating temperature, adjust throttle stop screw(8) so engine operates at recommended maximum engine rpm. Some typical maximum recommended engine speeds are: lawn mower, 3150 rpm; generator, 3750 rpm; industrial, 3900 rpm.


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

I have that adjusted right according to the shop manual and the throttle stop screw is screwed all the way in ....you would think it would under rev? while i'm running it the governor arm does nothing.


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Another thought...If the governor was working..even a little bit wouldn't I hear some slight surging? its just straight out high rpm.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Not necessarily... usually an engine like this that's running properly will not surge.

If you move the governor lever with your fingers, does the throttle plate move?

If it does, that indicates the linkage is probably set up correctly. And if that's the case with what you're seeing (the governor doing nothing), either the governor adjustment is grossly out of whack, or there's something wrong with the governor itself (maybe the teeth stripped off the gear?).

I don't see the throttle stop screw being the issue here. All it does is limit how far the throttle can be moved in the "fast" direction, and when the lever is not in the max speed position, it does nothing.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

millertime said:


> Another thought...If the governor was working..even a little bit wouldn't I hear some slight surging? its just straight out high rpm.


Really beginning to sound like the governor flyweight mechanism in the engine has broken. Was this machine new when you got it last year or a few years old?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Skut, the HS55's are from mid to late '80's:wavetowel2:
Outside chance your throttle shaft is stripped from the top?. Don't know how the old Honda carbs are, I know most of the new are plastic up top. Just hoping it's something easier than tearing into the case.
Different carb, but what I'm talking about around the 5:17 mark in video.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - it sounds like the internal wieghts are not running the governor properly. Gonna have to take a peek in there. Those are generally really solid motors - I am surprised? 

Here's an adjustment procedure:


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm thinking it's an internal deal too....UNFORTUNATLY. Guess it's time to dig in. Maybe I should take some pics and do a step by step on this?


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh wait I have a better idea! Maybe I should go to Wal-Mart and buy a really good yard machines snowblower and just sh*t can the HS55...Thoughts on this LOL


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

millertime said:


> I'm thinking it's an internal deal too....UNFORTUNATLY. Guess it's time to dig in. Maybe I should take some pics and do a step by step on this?


I would definitely take pictures. I don't know about you, but I have a great memory, but man, is it ever short.

I tend to line things up in the order I removed them, then take a picture, so I remember to put them back in in the reverse order, and that ALL of them go back. The old excuse that since I was able to put it back together with fewer parts than the manufacturer used proves I am more efficient doesn't really work anymore.


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

:wavetowel2:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

millertime said:


> Oh wait I have a better idea! Maybe I should go to Wal-Mart and buy a really good yard machines snowblower and just sh*t can the HS55...Thoughts on this LOL


Well, if you need one in a hurry, that's a plan, or go to Harbor Freight and get one of those predators... but think of all the fun you will miss out on tearing down this engine and trying to find parts for it. Maybe make sure the parts are available before you get up to your ankles in stuff...


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

True that but, I can't imagine that parts for a Honda GX140 are that hard to come by? Also is this machine and the original engine not worth saving? :icon-shrug:


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

Well I pulled it apart last night and sure enough the governor fly weights we laying in the bottom of the crankcase. Have the new governor parts coming from HLSupply $9.66 shipped not bad. hope to get it back up and running fast weather man is saying 1'' to 3' and 3'' to 5'' this week.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

as far as i know most of the parts for the gx140 will interchange with it newer brothers the gx160 and gx200 except for a few internal things(like the newer engines have a longer stroke, larger bore, and leaner carb although carbs will interchange fine anyways)


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

millertime said:


> Well I pulled it apart last night and sure enough the governor fly weights we laying in the bottom of the crankcase. Have the new governor parts coming from HLSupply $9.66 shipped not bad. hope to get it back up and running fast weather man is saying 1'' to 3' and 3'' to 5'' this week.


Eww... any damage to anything from those loose bits of shrapnel floating around? What happened? Pins break, plastic break? Trust you ordered gaskets as well. Kind of eats away at your confidence in an engine when you realize that you might have to do major work to it after only 20 or 30 years....


----------



## millertime (Dec 9, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Eww... any damage to anything from those loose bits of shrapnel floating around? What happened? Pins break, plastic break? Trust you ordered gaskets as well. Kind of eats away at your confidence in an engine when you realize that you might have to do major work to it after only 20 or 30 years....


No damage that I can see.....THANKFULLY... and the inside of the engine looks really good. As far as I can tell it looks like the plastic broke where those pins are held in and hey I'm not going to complain considering the vintage of the machine. Of course I forgot to order the gasket I'm going down to the Honda dealer tomorrow hopefully they have one.


----------

